# Plants found in local pond - What are they?



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

I found these plants in a local pond with a sandy bottom. They came form Northern Indiana, USA by Fort Wayne.

Plant 1, 2, and 3 were in about 8 inches of water. Plant 2 grows from runners. Some of the leaves look like they turn red at the tips but I'm not sure if these were dying plants or mature ones. Plant 1 has roots that are very fine and small, almost like a persons peach fuzz hair. Plant 1 also grows in pathces and I didn't see it taller than 1 inch.

Plant three looks like it "might" also grow from runners.

Any idea what these are?

BTW, the gravel is Turface MVP Pro if you're curious as to what it looks like in a tank.

Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Plant # 1 isn't a plant! WHAT!!!
It's a macroalgae called Chara

Plant # 2 looks like Vallisneria americana (99% sure)

Plant #3 looks like a Potamogeton, possibly Potamogeton praelongus. Did it have any flowers? That would help a lot in IDing


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

#1 is pretty tough to tell because it looks kind of dirty. Does it have a strange odor like burned rubber? If so, it may be a _Chara_ species. Those are actually macro alga species.

http://aquat1.ifas.ufl.edu/charpic.html

#2 is _Vallisneria americana_ in all likelihood.

#3 is a _Potamogeton_. It may take some research to figure out what species.


----------



## awohld (Dec 11, 2005)

Here is a better Picture of Plant 1:









And a better of plant 3:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep, number 1 is a _Chara_.

Number 2 is definitely a _Potamogeton_. I'll look around and see if I can get a species ID.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

1 is Chara contraria.
2 is Vallisneria americana.
3 is Potamogeton gramineus.

This thread is 9 years old, but maybe someone is still curious!


----------

